# MEDELLIN | Oceanía | 2 x 116m | 2 x 380ft | 2 x 31 fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

​

*September 2014*
Images of Google Street View.

















*December 2014*
Images of the constructors.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

January 26:



Carbet said:


> Avance torre 1 Oceanía:


*Palmagrande Mall:*


Carbet said:


> Avance Mall Palmagrande:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

New renders:


























March 17:



Carbet said:


>


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

July 1:



jeroi said:


> Oceanía.


----------

